# itching, itching and itching!



## Cathygirl (Dec 29, 2006)

Hi,
Just looking for a little advice until I can get the dogs to the vet. Tank and Max are itching a lot. They do not have fleas and I have parted there hair and found some slightly irritated spots like under the front shoulders. But they are itching everywhere.
I have been using Canidae Chicken and Rice for about a year and had just been thinking maybe they are allergic to the chicken. I have only used the new formula a few days and they were itching before that. My husband just recently bathed them with flea and tick shampoo (just reading recent posts about these products and wish I wouldn't have bought that). I was wondering if that is what is making them itch. I have rinsed them repeatedly and the vet gave me some Aloe and Oatmeal skin and coat conditioner. My husband rinsed them off and put the conditioner on them and worked it into the skin but it did not stop the itching at all.
I am going to call the vet when she opens at 9 and get them in to see her, but can any of you think of anything to help stop the itching until she can see them? I gave them each a Benedryl so hoping that helps.
Also they are taking Tri-Heart Plus heartworm pills and wondering if something in that could make them itch.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Allergies - environmental or food?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Have they been swimming lately? Swimmers itch in a dog? Poor puppers, hope the benedryl is helping.


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

Since it is affecting both dogs at the same time I would think it is from either the new shampoo you used or that they got into something like mites/bugs. 

You said the vet gave you a conditioner and that you have rinsed them since using the new shampoo- but have you actually re-bathed them in something that would strip off any residues left from the original shampoo? If not I would try that and if it doesn't work have the vet examine and scrap their skin.


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

Could they have picked up sarcoptic mange from another dog?


----------



## James&Kaiser (Sep 11, 2008)

My 8 week old puppy has been itching, scratching the rib cage area and up to the shoulder area. I had him looked at today by a groomer and she did not find any evidence of fleas and neither did I. I just checked his ears and found some dark discharge in the right ear only. Are these mites? I haven't noticed him scratching his ears.


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

When Lady Jane has dark stuff in her ears, its from allergies - but she's an old lady, not a puppy. Can you call your vet?

Naples, Florida is my favorite place to visit!


----------



## James&Kaiser (Sep 11, 2008)

I cleaned his ear out thoroughly and will be taking the sample to the vet tomorrow. I have not noticed a lot of ear scratching so I am going to have the vet view the sample and tell me next steps, if any. 
Let me know when you come to Naples and I will introduce you to Kaiser


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: James&KaiserI cleaned his ear out thoroughly and will be taking the sample to the vet tomorrow. I have not noticed a lot of ear scratching so I am going to have the vet view the sample and tell me next steps, if any.
> Let me know when you come to Naples and I will introduce you to Kaiser


I might just do that! 

Joanne


----------

